# Echo weedwacker runs WOT- nothing else..



## Dimark1009 (Nov 2, 2006)

OK folks, yet another weedwacker question... 

Echo GT 200R weedwacker with Zama rotary carburetor. 

I can get this unit to run fine as long as it is wide open throttle. Let off the trigger just a smidgen and it coughs and dies. 

what have I done so far?, well here goes... 

ordered a rebuild kit for the carb, cleaned it and rebuilt it- same thing. 

checked for air leaks, ran at WOT and sprayed carb cleaner all around carb and insulator block . didnt do anything. 

set the metering lever higher-didnt change anything. 

removed spark arrestor screen- just a thought, I know that wouldnt cause these symptoms. 

replaced spark plug- didnt help. 
checked fuel lines and filter- no dice. 
replaced with fresh gas-nodda.

what could be wrong with this thing???

Thanks fellas, 

Mark


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

If that Zama carb is anything like a Walbro WYL carb, theres times that I've had to replace them, I cleaned them 20 times and they still wouldn't run right, got a new one, ran like a champ.

is this for you or a customer?


----------



## Dimark1009 (Nov 2, 2006)

This weedwacker was given to me by a customer, I couldnt get it to run so he said just keep it. 

I like it though it is kind of small and light, I'd like to repair it and use it for myself. 

Pyro- it is the same as a Walbro WYL.


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

are you sure you have all the gaskets inside the carb installed properly? if its like the WYL, it will be a real bugger if you don't watch it, I've learned to watch it when I'm taking a turn slide carb apart


----------

